# Where are my strippers?!



## spoon (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't really care about birthdays all that much, but I thought there was supposed to be strippers or chicks of some sort involved. WTF?!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MiztressWinter (Dec 7, 2010)

Hahahaha That video was epic.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 7, 2010)

sorry man. guess they dont like bein dropped in pluff mud.....


----------

